# Codesys Projektname und Datum auslesen



## gergomeier (1 April 2016)

Hallo,

ich würde gerne den Projektnamen (Projecttitle) und das Datum auslesen und in der Visu anzeigen. Diese Infos werden ja im Web based management unter PLC Info angezeigt. Die Frage ist ob die PLC auf diesen Speicherbereich zugreifen kann.
Gibt es dafür ein Systemvariable bzw. vielleicht eine Bibliothek?

Vielen Dank für Infos.

Andreas


----------



## KLM (1 April 2016)

SysLibProjectInfo.lib aus dem 32bit Ordner
Doku: C:\Program Files (x86)\WAGO Software\CoDeSys V2.3\Documents\German


----------



## gergomeier (1 April 2016)

Hallo,

Danke für die schnelle Rückmeldung.
Wenn ich die in der Lib enthaltene Funktion verwende stürzt meine Steuerung ab. Die Steuerung ist eine 750-880.


```
VAR
    pou_ProjectInfo : POINTER TO PROJECT_INFO;
END_VAR
```


```
71: (* Project Info *)
        (* Use OF SysGetProjectInfo *)
        SysGetProjectInfo(
            (* Input variables *)
            ProjectInfo := pou_ProjectInfo,
        );
        i_step                                    := INT#0;
```

Gibts da nen Trick?


----------



## KLM (1 April 2016)

Schaut ersteinmal richtig aus. Welche FW ist auf dem 880? Welche CDS  Version setzt Du ein? Sind mehr als 255 Zeichen in einem der  Projektinfo-Felder?


----------



## KLM (1 April 2016)

Ich glaube in CDS .46 oder .47 war ein Bug, der zum christmas tree führte, wenn zu viele Zeichen in der Projektinfo waren?! Kann mich aber auch irren und es war FW(07 oder 08) vom 88x. Das sollte aber schnell schnell herauszufinden sein.


----------



## gergomeier (1 April 2016)

Firmware ist 01.03.13 (05).
Entschuldigt wenn ich unwissend bin. Aber was ist CDS?
Im Projektfenster sind <255 Zeichen eingetragen ("Hausprojekt")
Interessant ist, dass die LED's alle grün weiterleuchten. Ich kenne eher eine wechselnde rot/grün Anzeige bei einem Absturz...

EDIT: CDS = CoDeSys --> Version 2.3.9.40


----------



## KLM (1 April 2016)

Hmmm, aktuell wären FW(08) und CDS .49, aber das sehe ich vorerst nicht  als Ursache, auch wenn ein neues Projekt auf aktuellem Stand beginnen  sicherlich zu empfehlen ist. Und der Bug, den ich meine müsste ehe nich  auftreten, wenn Du kleiner 255 Zeichen verwendest.
Was meinst Du mit  "LED's alle grün weiterleuchten"? Blinken die "normal", oder alle  zusammen im gleichen Tackt? Letzteres wäre ein christmas tree, also  FW-Absturz. In alten FW-Versionen auch rot oder rot/grün im Wechesl.  Egal, würde dann jedenfalls darauf hindeuten, dass entweder der 880 oder  in der 880 in dieser FW-Vers. die Funktion nicht unterstützt. Hab  leider aktuell keine HW da zu testen.
Evtl. findet sich ja jemand, der das mal schnell auf einer aktuellen FW ausprobieren kann...


----------



## gergomeier (1 April 2016)

Da die Steuerung für mein Haus und das Projekt sehr umfangreich ist, würde ich ungern auf eine neue FW updaten. Habe da im beruflichen Alltag zu viele Dinge erlebt.
Ich habe eben testweise ein leeres Projekt erstellt indem nur diese Funktion ausgeführt wird. Ist das gleiche Ergebnis wie zuvor.
Die LED'S leuchten alle grün. Das Programm läuft nicht weiter. Die Kommunikation mit Codesys bricht ab.

Ich werde am Montag mal den Wago Support anrufen und mir die neuen Versionen geben. Wenn ich mal viel Zeit habe spiele ich das vielleicht mal auf.

Trotzdem danke für euren Support.


----------



## KLM (1 April 2016)

Ja, FW-Update würde ich auch nur machen, wenn es erforderlich ist... Der Support kann Dir sicher genaueres sagen, als mein gefährliches Halbwissen. Aber gibt mal bitte Rückmeldung, würd mich interessieren.


----------



## gergomeier (1 April 2016)

na klar doch...


----------



## gergomeier (4 April 2016)

Hallo,

Wago Support hat geholfen. So geht es richtig:


```
VAR
pou_ProjectInfo : PROJECT_INFO;
END_VAR
```


```
71: (* Project Info *)
        (* Use OF SysGetProjectInfo *)
        SysGetProjectInfo(
            (* Input variables *)
            ProjectInfo := ADR(pou_ProjectInfo),
        );
        i_step                                    := INT#0;
```

Problem war die Varibalendefinition und die fehlende Adressübergabe am Bausteineingang


----------



## KLM (4 April 2016)

Ich muss mir abgewöhnen den Fehler immer gleich in der Firmware zu sehen und dafür einmal öfter den Code zu lesen.
Danke für die Rückmeldung.


----------



## Sebastian_TIA (23 Juni 2016)

Mich würde diese Funkion auch interessieren.

Allerdings funktioniert bei mir schon die Deklaration nicht...

VAR
projektname : PROJEKT_INFO;
END_VAR

=> dann kommt bei mir: "projektname" rot unterstrichen mit der Meldung: "Bezeichner 'PROJECT_INFO' nicht definiert"

als Bibliothek konnte ich nur "SysProjectInfo23, 3.5.2.0 (System) finden und einbinden.

Dort wiederum wird etwas von einem Datentyp "POINTER TO PROJECT_INFO" beschrieben 

=> dieser typ wird aber von meinem Programm auch als unbekannt angekreidet?!?!?!

mein grundsätzliches Ziel ist es, den Projektnamen in der Visualisierung anzuzeigen.
Vielleicht kann mir jemand helfen??


----------

